# How fine or course should epsom salt be?



## icg (Jan 6, 2017)

I completely forgot to add this question on my previous thread and I hope I'm not spamming. There are so many types of epsom salt: extra fine, fine, medium, course, very course, etc... and I just don't know at this point. I heard the fine is best, but also many diy recipes online just use course. What do you use and what do you think is the ideal for a good bath bomb?


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 6, 2017)

It you're putting it into the mixture, I'd go for finer to keep your bombs smooth-sided since Epsom salts can be pretty jagged. If you like to sprinkle on top for the pretty crystal effect, any grind is fine!


----------

